# key Largo Rods



## Stan Lockhart (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm New to surf fishing and was told that Key Largo Rods in Tamps Fa are good rods,does anyone use them or know about them? the rods are 11' 1-3oz Med/fast tip will be using them for Pompano and Red Drum fishing. This is my first post love this web site Thanks


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry I don't know anything about those rods, but wanted to say Hi


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

seems a bit large for pomps to me but as far as the Key Largo's, I have several types, styles and sizes and love them all.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Stan, welcome aboard.

The following is an "unpaid" opinion lol.

I've got a offshore key largo rod (primarily heavy bottom fishing). The ros is built very good, decent componants. Definately several grades above "walmart" issue. However, it's still a "factory" manafactored stick. You might be better in the long run talking with a custom rod builder and having something specifically built for your purposes...

/r steve


----------



## thereeldeal (Nov 29, 2007)

Key largo rods use gator blanks which are low quality

If you are serious about surf fishing go with lamiglass blanks or rods. 

the ron arra blanks and rods are to of the line. For a lower cost option go with the ugly stick rods found at most tackle stores


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *thereeldeal (12/15/2007)*Key largo rods use gator blanks which are low quality
> 
> If you are serious about surf fishing go with lamiglass blanks or rods.
> 
> the ron arra blanks and rods are to of the line. For a lower cost option go with the ugly stick rods found at most tackle stores


for surf fishing it doesn't matter, gators are just as strong, probably stronger than most lami's... besides, the rods will be in a sandspike most of the time, so spending an extra 100 bucks to save a few ounces on weight isn't really feasable.... just my .02


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *VS200B (12/15/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *thereeldeal (12/15/2007)*Key largo rods use gator blanks which are low quality
> ...


i second that.. i have a gator that i cobia fish w/and it's a NICE rod. but if you find a gator/key largo blank that you like dont pick it over a lami glass but hell if you find a lami glas thatreally fits your needsbuy it. they both make a good rod. GATOR/LARGO=DURABLITY


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *thereeldeal (12/15/2007)*gator blanks which are low quality....
> 
> ....go with the ugly stick rods found at most tackle stores


did you know?....

gators andugly sticksare built to almost exactly the same specs. and in fact, there have been times when shakespeare (ugly stick manufacturer) got so backed up, the subbed out work to crowder rods (gator manufacturer). ever noticed the similarity of the actions in a gator and an ugly stick? and how they are made with the ridges left on the glass?

now to answer the original post, you can probably get a custom rod built around here for about the same (or maybe even less) than what you would spend on that key largo. mudhole has a pretty informative website for looking up specs on rods. but, key largo does build a good rod, thats one reason theyve been doing what they do for so many years now.

theres plenty of builders around this area, a few really good ones on here. just ask around! good luck in your search!


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

WELCOME TO THE FORUM:toast


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

For most of the fish you will catch here go to walmart first,get a cheap rod but buy a good reel. Then after you have used it for awhile start looking at custom rods.:toast Buy the way welcome:usaflag


----------



## Anthonyma (Oct 4, 2007)

Key largo makes a fine rod I would'ne exactly call them "factory" rods but they are not a true custom either. And they do use many different blanks not just gator. Gators may be cheap in price but are better than most.

Anthony


----------



## thereeldeal (Nov 29, 2007)

dear sirs 

Key largo rods are not bad, hwoewer they are manufactured using one of the lower endblanks available on the market. These blanks sell for about avg $10-25. You get what you pay for. Any serious pompano fisherman knows that lamiglass has been in the surf fishing business for a long time. In Fort Pierce (pompano central) Lamiglass is used by more dedicated pompano fisherman than any other blank or rod.


----------



## MR.STAAL (Oct 22, 2007)

if you brake one take it back its free!you should get a st.criox


----------

